# The 2HP Dust Collector from Harbor Freight



## carter1 (Dec 18, 2012)

I got this item for Christmas this year, and was wondering if anyone else had one or know if its powerful enough to run a duct system from machine to machine? Its the one with a cloth bag on top and clear bag on bottom. Bout 6' high


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

There are numerous threads and posts on this exact subject. Search the forum and you should find a plethora of information.

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I have one and in my opinion No! It does a decent job with one tool at a time using blast gates but with a run of more than 20 feet in a full duct system, I don't think it would give satisfactory results.


----------



## carter1 (Dec 18, 2012)

In your opinion, how we'll do you think it would work for a cabinet saw, jointer, planer, and router table, sitting in pretty close proximity to each other? Using blast gates if I gotta. Will probably use a shop vac for sanding downdraft table I need to build after these cabinets are done. Those are really my most dust/chip producing machines other than the lathe that has no port.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I use mine primarily on Table Saw, 8" jointer and 12 1/2" planer. Using blast gates it works great with 15' hoses. I use a "Y" connect with blast gate between Jointer and Planer. I use my 2 1/2" shop vac for all the other tools with a home made 4 port Manifold with gates.


----------



## carter1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for that info. So let me see if I got this. The collector has a y on the blower. You have one side going to the table saw and the other side going to another y that branches out to a jointer and planer with a blast gate to keep it from sucking dry air from the machine your not using at that time increasing the suction in the one you are using?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

i"m running mine with the blower mounted sideways on a wall, going into a fein style home made baffle. i have easily more than 20' of 5" main run from it, it has no issues keeping up with a TS, jointer, a bench top planer. i haven't converted to a wynn industries cartrage filter yet but they say it improves performance by 50%


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have one and have a 4" duct system in my shop and it works pretty good. I am sure there is better but for the money I am happy with mine.
I should add I have a Thein baffle ahead of the DC and very little ends up in the bag.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine is vented to the outside. There is a 33 gal. trashcan with a vortex producing top on it between the hoses and the impeller.
I appears to be a good deal more effective now than before it was vented outside. I have no blast gates and only one "y". It stays connected to the TS and 13' Planer. Does a good job on both.


----------



## J R in MO (Feb 2, 2010)

YES.. with blast gates, In my shop dust makers are, a 4-in one, 18 inch planner molder, 6 inch jointer, nasty 12 inch miter saw, Table saw, drill press, and band saw. The only problem I have had is with the rocker switch. After replacing 2 with OEM, I got smart and install a single pole wall switch. 
*You should add a Thien Baffle and Collector to your (me too) Harbor Freight DC. I have added a 30 gallon galvainize metal can for collector. The Thien Baffle is on the to-do list. *

​


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

+1 on JRs comments, in principle. but the harbor freight unit has a somewhat smaller impeller than comparable 1.5/2hp DCs, like delta, jet, PSI, etc. those units are almost all dual voltage motors (110 and 220), unlike the HF, which is 110v only.

whatever unit you go with, i'd humbly suggest adding a baffle to the unit to help keep particulate matter from the filter and maintain airflow. something like this:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189 

easy to do and remarkably improves unit performance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this is confusing*



Gene Howe said:


> Mine is vented to the outside. There is a 33 gal. trashcan with a vortex producing top on it between the hoses and the impeller.
> I *appears to be a good deal more effective now than before it was vented outside*. I have no blast gates and only one "y". It stays connected to the TS and 13' Planer. Does a good job on both.


If it's "more effective now than before it was vented outside", why is it still vented outside? Did you mean "even" more effective after adding the vortex trash can? :blink:


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

cart3333 said:


> Thank you very much for that info. So let me see if I got this. The collector has a y on the blower. You have one side going to the table saw and the other side going to another y that branches out to a jointer and planer with a blast gate to keep it from sucking dry air from the machine your not using at that time increasing the suction in the one you are using?


Yep, you got it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

The first thing I did was add the trash can and vortex lid. Later, I vented it outside. It seems to have more suck since it's vented outside. With the can ahead of the impellers, there is very little (minuscule amount) of dust that ever exits through the wall. A BIG plus is the floor and wall space gained.



woodnthings said:


> If it's "more effective now than before it was vented outside", why is it still vented outside? Did you mean "even" more effective after adding the vortex trash can? :blink:


----------

